
AJAX File Upload Progress Bars (with jQuery) - blanu
http://www.stepthreeprofit.com/2008/08/ajax-file-upload-progress-bars-with.html
======
aston
I prefer SWFUpload [<http://swfupload.org>].

Flash is great about reporting back how much has uploaded, and the Javascript
API means you can still use jQuery (or your favorite framework) to do all of
the status display.

